# Baldwin Motion 70 1/2 Camaro Build



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Started this kit for an online model build.

Engine

Some interior

Underside

More Interior

Completed Build, no decals, all paint




Hope you enjoyed


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Real nice job vypurr. My favorite car. I had a 70 1/2 RS Z28 when I was in the Marine Corps, that was the one car I should never have sold. I picked up the same kit from my local hobby guy last Wednesday but the box art is different. I'll probably be starting on it real soon, hope it comes out as nice as yours did.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope yours came with the decal sheet. I heard the re-issues from Round2 now have the decals. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*WOW!, Awesome work there buddy!!!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

camaro75 said:


> *WOW!, Awesome work there buddy!!!...:thumbsup:*


Thank-you


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Love it! Beautiful work on the interior parts!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank-you whiskeyrat. Coming from you, I regard your comments highly.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Outstanding piece of work. That is the one that should be pictured on the box !*


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank-you Stangfreak, you are too kind.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice camaro,,great job,,I thought about getting this one,,but after seeing this,,I definitly will get it!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You won't regret having this in your collection. It was a fun build and the car is an excellent representation of the Pony Car era. Thank-you for the compliments.


----------

